
C framework and how to deliver code as exe or on linux - panbhatt
Hi,
 Recently i have started coding in C to interact with REDIS and found out the old love to work with C, however i came a long way from java to nodeJS and wanted to learn it again for fun &amp; actual work (like developer a library like REDIS in C). I have few questions.
1. Where to start, since i know basic C, are there any frameworks established. 
2. Network programming or i should say HTTP programming, how to do that. 
3. How to delivery the softwares like EXE on windows , or jar in java means how the ecosystem works.<p>i hope there will be enough experienced programmers to guide me through the tunnel.
======
datalist
I am not quite sure what your question is.

Is it what you need to do to write native extensions for Node.js? In that case
[https://nodejs.org/api/addons.html](https://nodejs.org/api/addons.html) might
get you started. Would there be a particular reason for a C implementation
though?

~~~
panbhatt
We are already using that. however the intention is just to familiarize myself
with the C ecosystem like build systems, frameworks, database integrations,
web application frameworks (if there any), exactly like java has
maven,spring,tomcat,jboss etc.

